# Px4 storm 45acp



## Mack66 (Jan 7, 2013)

I purchased a Beretta PX4 Storm full size 45acp. I've got about 900 rounds through the gun and Im seeing some wear on the load ramp. From te beginning I had about 2 rounds out of every other mag not load. I have used 4 different mags from Beretta. The ammo I first ran through was a 250 rd box from bass pro shops Umc Remington. The second 500 rounds from a gun store RMC. What is wrong with my pistol. When qulifiying for my chl I bought what the range had. Witch I believe was Remington Green box fmj which one in the fifty jammed. I keep a box of hornaday jhp steel in which I have ran a box through and not a problem....HELP please


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Load Ramp? You mean the feed ramp on the barrel? Doubt that, the px4's practically feed directly into the barrel's feed ramp or barrel. What weight ammo are you using?Try WWB 230 grain or the Hornady you're using. Sounds like you arn't getting enough umph to cycle properly, The hornady jhp steel match I suspect is loaded hotter 930fps compared to the 830fps PMC. Remington UMC is also known to be on the weak side as well. If you are referring to PMC Bronze(RMC?) in my experience that stuff especially lacks in the powder department. I'd suggest you buy a new recoil spring from Brownells to see if thats a fix and run WWB 230grn for starters or the Hornady. If that doesn't work call Beretta.In any case your PX4 should be running everything, but I'm fairly confident it will run all the hotter stuff but not the weaker stuff w/ your current recoil spring. I don't think it's a feed ramp issue, nor a magazine issue, but a cycling issue w/ weaker ammo problem?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"Wear on the load ramp"? Do you mean that the blue or black color is wearing off of the feed ramp? If that's what you mean, then I say, "That's a good thing." It means that your pistol is getting broken-in. But if you mean that you see scarring or gouging, then that's bad. So, which is it?

If you are experiencing mis-feeds or incomplete feeds, then it may be a problem of your technique. I don't believe that it's a spring problem, because in that case you would have many more, and more frequent, mis-feeds. For the same reason, I don't think that it's a magazine problem.
Your hands may get tired, and may then relax their grip a little. That would cause occasional, unpredictable mis-feeds. Semi-autos need to be held very firmly, all of the time, for proper functioning.
Semi-autos also need to be clean, and lightly lubricated. The "magic word" is _clean_, and that includes inside the magazines.

See if any of that advice helps, and report back.


----------

